# Someone is trying to hurt my horse!



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Today I planned on taking horse on a nice little ride along the road and through a meadow. To get to the road, I ride down my BO's driveway and into a small field right beside the road. There is a guard rail separating the field and the road. The guard rail ends in a narrow little section of open land (maybe about 15 feet wide) between the rail and woods. I take my horse through that section and then onto the shoulder of the road. Now, about three months ago, someone tied twine across that section of land, so I thought "Oh, okay. Someone doesn't want me going there," So I left it alone and found another way onto the road, even though that property is state property and the people living in the house nearby don't own it, but they don't really love to see my ride by their yard even though I don't go ON their yard. Just past it. I've seen them giving me some nasty looks when I ride by. Today I went to ride in that field by the road and in that narrow section where I cross onto the road, there was a lovely little surprise waiting for me there. I was about to walk my horse through it because I saw no twine tied across it, but you know what was there? Light bulbs buried under dirt, an 8 foot tall board with 2 inch long nails sticking out of it spaced just close enough together that a horse could not fit its hoof between the nails just laying in the grass with the nails facing up, and broken glass all over the grass... All in the same exact spot where the twine was. Very coincidental. I'm not going to immediately push the blame onto the people living right there, but it's quite likely that they did this. Is there anything I can do to make sure they don't deploy their nasty little horse traps on land that isn't theirs? I cleaned everything up, but I'm going to check to see if anything is put there again. I attached pictures of the board. I got it out of the grass and took it back to the barn with me. It's pretty scary.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Before you cleaned it up did you show someone, if it was as bad as it sounds I may have called the police to report this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I did show my mother and my BO. I was thinking about calling the police. That could do some horrible damage.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Where I used to keep my horses you had two choices to get to the trails. One was to ride on the cycle path which isn't ideal with the dogs, bikes, people on the same path and horses aren't actually permitted either so I used to ride down the other side of the road on a nice wide grassy verge. One person who's house bordered on this verge decided they didn't like the horses going past and wound fishing line at rider head/neck height through the trees. Luckily my friend who found out wasnt injured when they rode into the mess. A call to both the cops and local gov dept responsible for the verges very quickly solved the issue. I'd probably report it just in case something does happen.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd have called the police immediately. I would still call the police. Besides you others could get hurt. What about some little kid on a bike or just running around getting into that mess?


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

I really hope it was just a coincidence and not propel being jerks. That's terrible! Thank goodness you saw it before your horse got injured


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice. I will most certainly be making a call to the police.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if the nails were to stop you or deter atv's? Around here they ride the ditches and break down the edges of any driveway on the way to their destination.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

The police should be involved, but now they are somewhat handicapped. They (rightfully so) can only work off of evidence. The OP tampered with the evidence, hampering any police investigation. The offenders may now put another, more subtle and hard to detect booby trap along that route. If the OP continues to use it, she should exercise extreme caution. 

Still, I would hope that the police pay a visit to the folks in question just to make a show of asking if they know anything about it. Hopefully they will also explain that barricading a public right of way is illegal, as is deliberately causing harm to private property (ATVs) or livestock using the public right of way.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

That's scary, people are so mean  if you don't want someone on a piece of land, the way is *not* to set a death trap.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

subbing.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

those people could be thinking they are trying to rid the area of horses, but if someone gets hurt it can backfire on them, and they could go to jail. It isn't horses but 5 or so years ago in the town my father lived in, a farmer got tired of people going through the edge of his field with their snowmobiles, so he strung metal wire at head height( on a snowmobile) across the field in between his trees and a guy ended up getting his head taken clean off, and the farmer got charged for it


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If it is a public area, I would still tell the police about it. If it could hurt you, it could hurt someone else, so I would hope they might take an interest. 

Maybe they could talk to the people in question as part of their "investigation?" Even though there is no proof, perhaps that would deter someone from taking it a step further. Because it isn't just a threat to you, it is a threat to anyone going into that area. There has to be a law against booby traps, I would hope. 

The only reason you might not have a leg to stand on is if it's their property. But if it isn't their property, they can't just set traps for people.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm wondering if the nails were to stop you or deter atv's? Around here they ride the ditches and break down the edges of any driveway on the way to their destination.


This was my first thought, and only because I deployed a similar tactic when the neighbors were trespassing on their dirt bikes on to my property. :lol: Unfortunately it is illegal to damage their property (the dirt bikes) even if they are trespassing on my property. They could also sue me if they were injured while on my property, even if they are there without my permission. :-x Laws are funny things. 

Anyway, I would contact the police, if it isn't their property and you are abiding by all laws what they are doing is illegal.


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Can you and the BO go knock on their door together and talk to them?

Ask them if there is a problem, and try to figure out if it was them, and if they are upset about soemthing?

Maybe others are pooping out by their yard and they are tired of cleaning up massive piles of horse poop in front of their yard?

Maybe Its not the horses, but others causing them troubles.

Since the BO is the neighbor, Id go see if you can go over there together


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

We actually had something similar to this happen to us.

It was actually our horse pasture. We had about 5 acres of woods with a creek running through it. 

My sister and I were riding one day and notice fishing string tied to many of the trees, again they put this at the height of the riders neck.

Thank goodness we found it before one of us were seriously injured.

But our culprits were some of the people living in what we called the " crazy folks home" right up the street. 

One of our horses actually began to chase these people out of the pasture. It was nice to see them running full speed and barrel roll over a fence with an 1100 pound animal chasing them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just wanted to add that you should also check the local laws in your area as far as what is considered trespassing and what is not.

One place I used to board there were section lines all over the place and the land was neatly divided as such. In my area, if there is an established trail on a section line, it is essentially a public road. 

So I'm riding along the section line, and it is very clearly "established". The section line happens to go right beside someone's house. They have stuff parked on both sides of the road. I stay exactly on the path where the tires of a vehicle would go. I do not go off the path. 

To get home, I take the same route back. This time, it looks like someone has arrived home and their dogs come barking at my horse. I politely wave and smile to the lady unloading groceries from her car and as she was walking to the house I could just barely hear her very rudely say something about how I shouldn't be riding through the yard. 

I've made it a point to know the laws of my area for my horseback riding, as has my husband for his hunting. It really bothers me when the people that own the land also do not take care care to understand the laws. 

She thought I was trespassing. Legally, I was not. But she had no clue. 

If it's an issue of these neighbors thinking that they have the right to keep people off this path ..... but they may have no such right. Again, check into the legal side of things.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MrsG -- while I am all for trying to resolve disputes without police, someone that is willing to intentionally injure a person or animal, or intentionally cause damage is not someone that is likely to be reasonable. I would not approach such a person myself.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

soccergoalie32 said:


> I really hope it was just a coincidence and not propel being jerks. That's terrible! Thank goodness you saw it before your horse got injured


 That was not coincidence. No reason to put nails in a board like that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

People often don't think before they do things but I also wonder if it was done to stop kids on ATV's or dirt bikes riding on those trails because a lot of the rides around here have been blocked off for that reason. The owners of the land didn't mind horses and dog walkers but the noise of the bikes and ATV's for hours on end drove them mad - and anyone else in hearing distance


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> MrsG -- while I am all for trying to resolve disputes without police, someone that is willing to intentionally injure a person or animal, or intentionally cause damage is not someone that is likely to be reasonable. I would not approach such a person myself.


 
I understand your concern, but in this case, I would approach them with the BO.

The horses sound like the pasure is within "hurting" distance of the house.

Sending the police on them might push them to hurt the horses in their own pasture, and it will be impossible to prove it was the neighbors.

We've had terrrible issues aound here lately of people harming horses in their pastures, I'd hate to push these people by "sicking the police on them".

Id rather go over there with an adult, knock on the door, and talk... You could approach them two ways, one is to inform them what is over there, the other is to ask if its them....

something like, "We noticed a few weeks ago a rope was put accross this opening, today we noticed debris scattered in there"," Since that is state land, we are going to call the police, but we wanted to let you know what we found in case you see them"

The other is to say "We noticed a few weeks ago a rope was put accross there, and today we noticed debris scattered in there, we wanted to talk to you first, in case you have any idea what is going on, and if not, we are going to call the police"


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How did this turn out?

Wow with all the fishing line at head height stories. I'm not surprised people have been killed. What are people thinking when they do this? Surely they get what it will do otherwise they wouldn't put it up?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd be thinking drugs, or stolen property is what is going on, or dog or chicken fighting.

But something illegal you can bet.

Need to call police and show them, and next time anything happens, take pics of it with cell phone and then call.

Also, who owns this property, as they need to be notified, as well as need to know if these idiots are renters or bought where they live.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

In addition to the local police, I'd also call the game warden.

I'm thinking it might be hunting related. Hunting season is soon to open and I suspect someone has "claimed" a spot and is trying to keep everyone including other hunters out.

Without a doubt, this is bad and certainly needs to be investigated and criminal charges brought against the perpetrator.

Also felony animal cruelty charges if a horse or other animal is hurt.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I know these people are up to some shady stuff. I went back today while not mounted and checked in that same area. There was barbed wire strung up at rider head/neck height, hidden in some branches that we usually duck beneath when riding under. I didn't move it and went back to the barn, measured the distance from my head to the ground while sitting on the BO's quad, then on her son's dirtbike. Nowhere near as tall as when I measured my head's distance from the ground on my horse. There was about a two foot difference. I now know that it's not there for people on vehicles. It's terrifying to think about. I called the police and they are investigating it. It is not on private property, but on public land.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good!! Please update. That's not there to stop someone, it's there to HURT (or kill) someone. I hope they figure something out!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing to hear police findings.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

subbing as well^^^


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing x 3


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good time to invest in a cheap game camera and bear box. Two would be best. One hidden low watching the location, one set nice and high watching the first camera.

My guess is there are some pretty profitable plants being protected by these criminals. Growers who use public land are known for booby traps. At least in this state. Have to be careful not to stray too far off the trails. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Subber #4, I want to hear how this goes


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 24, 2012)

Subbing. I'm glad you called the police, if you're ever out that way again soon please be careful!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Also subbing!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Subbing too

Any update?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Subbing. A well hidden game camera would be a good idea.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Subbing. Scary stuff, this!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, the police tested for fingerprints on the barb wire and some of the broken glass laying around and have a suspect. The man has been involved in 3 robberies, some drug trafficking and sexual assault. Fantastic. Now they're trying to find him to question him.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Is the "suspect" the neighbor or the owner of the land?

If I got that correct?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lovely but no surprise. I bet he's trying to hide something. Glad there's been progress and it's being taken seriously.

How do you get prints off barbed wire? LOL


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Lovely but no surprise. I bet he's trying to hide something. Glad there's been progress and it's being taken seriously.
> 
> How do you get prints off barbed wire? LOL


 I wondered that myself..lol


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Next time keep your phone with you and if you see something like that agian, take pictures of it all before your clean it up.

And I would definitely call the police.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

With what has been discovered, I would stay far away from that area until the police figure things out. This suspect sounds dangerous and you don't want to stumble into the wrong thing..


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Subbing! 

this guy sounds like such a creep. If you don't already keep your phone on you, start please! sexual assault? that guy is not somebody I'd want to run into at all =(


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if he's trying to hide something very interesting. I wondered the same thing too. Lol. Either the police here are magical or they're just very, very good. Also, I don't plan on going anywhere near that house ever again. It is the guy who lived in the house. Now he's kinda disappeared.


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

subbing!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thoroughbredlover33 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he's trying to hide something very interesting. I wondered the same thing too. Lol. Either the police here are magical or they're just very, very good. Also, I don't plan on going anywhere near that house ever again. It is the guy who lived in the house. Now he's kinda disappeared.


Agree completely.

I'm also assuming he would of worn gloves while putting up barbed wire (isn't that what people do?) so maybe it wasn't meant quite so literally as "finger prints off barbed wire" lol.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ Ya, something about this is weird. Prints off barbed wire? 

Anyway, as long as the police have a lead on something/someone and ThoroughbredLover is staying away -- all good. 

I would also be telling EVERYONE I see about this, so EVERYONE in the neighbourhood knows about it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Completely agree but I would make sure something like that won't impede the investigation. Don't want the guy running if possible.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It won't matter - those guys have too much invested where they are. They want to stay. Might disappear for a little while, but will be back for harvest.

I did a government door-to-door job for a while. I had a crew working under me. Any properties that had stuff like this going on, my crew wouldn't go. I would - usually with police at my side. The stuff just gets crazier the closer you get.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> I'm also assuming he would of worn gloves while putting up barbed wire (isn't that what people do?) so maybe it wasn't meant quite so literally as "finger prints off barbed wire" lol.


People that are more into illegal activities than they are into proper fence making techniques might not know to use gloves until they get stuck a few times on the barbed wire. 

It won't take them long to learn...........


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

QHDragon, we have trespass laws. If someone enters property without knowledge, ie written permission, and gets hurt, tough. They shouldn't have been there. Without written permission it can't be proved the landowner knew. A fellow of legal age and my under age son saddled up and went riding. I was out of province with his mother. Turned out the horse sidestepped a hole, he fell off and wound up in hospital. Mother told me they were thinking of suing. I called my lawyer and he said no one held a gun to the guys head to ride the horse. He did it of his own volition. The mother was advised basically the same thing.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> ...we have trespass laws.


Personally, I'd consult a lawyer before doing anything like what was done here, even if someone is trespassing. The trespass laws may not protect you if you deliberately booby-trap an area and someone gets hurt. As far as I'm aware, the law in my area is similar to what QHDragon described. The fact that trespassing is illegal doesn't necessarily mean you have free rein to enforce it.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

If it's a meth lab they don't have much invested at all. A few bottles or pots, a heat source and some solvents. Would look like a pile of junk in the woods. We get then here in one bottle at a time. Usually the jerk blows up his trailer or dad's garage. Smells like really rank cat pee and the users often smell that way too.



NorthernMama said:


> It won't matter - those guys have too much invested where they are. They want to stay. Might disappear for a little while, but will be back for harvest.
> 
> I did a government door-to-door job for a while. I had a crew working under me. Any properties that had stuff like this going on, my crew wouldn't go. I would - usually with police at my side. The stuff just gets crazier the closer you get.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Good point, SueNH. We are very rural so what we get up here is plants that they need lots of room for. I never came across a lab.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Celeste said:


> People that are more into illegal activities than they are into proper fence making techniques might not know to use gloves until they get stuck a few times on the barbed wire.
> 
> It won't take them long to learn...........


True but it seems pretty common sense. But then again... lol

I have never handled/been super familiar with barbed wire.

Yes I wouldn't of been surprised if they got "DNA" it was more at the "fingerprints" HAHAH

Re trespassing- OP said the land was public.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SueNH said:


> If it's a meth lab they don't have much invested at all. A few bottles or pots, a heat source and some solvents. Would look like a pile of junk in the woods. We get then here in one bottle at a time. Usually the jerk blows up his trailer or dad's garage. *Smells like really rank cat pee and the users often smell that way too.*


Good to know. Now I know who to avoid (though I may on the smell alone!) :lol:

I am learning a lot on this thread. This is all..unfamiliar territory


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm real rural too and we've had a couple in town and more in surrounding areas. Most of our plant farmers are small harmless operations. The meth heads however are really unpredictable. And the chemicals left over are hazardous.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder how close the OP is to a town. We're too far away from any metropolitan area for a lab to make sense, but there are literally thousands of acres to grow in. Every year in late August & September, the helicopters start scanning with their heat sensing equipment. We always know when it's harvest time.

I think also that the locals don't care much about the plants, but if a lab was found, it'd be shut down in a huge hurry here. We somewhat tolerate the plants, but no hunter/fisherman/hiker would tolerate a lab. That's just too scary at ALL levels.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> QHDragon, we have trespass laws. If someone enters property without knowledge, ie written permission, and gets hurt, tough. They shouldn't have been there. Without written permission it can't be proved the landowner knew. A fellow of legal age and my under age son saddled up and went riding. I was out of province with his mother. Turned out the horse sidestepped a hole, he fell off and wound up in hospital. Mother told me they were thinking of suing. I called my lawyer and he said no one held a gun to the guys head to ride the horse. He did it of his own volition. The mother was advised basically the same thing.


While this is true, I believe in many states there's some sort of law that states essentially that if you have something on your property that could "draw" in kids (which is all quite subjective, including "kid") then you have to go to proper lengths to make sure it's either inaccessable, or safe, because if someone is injured tresspassing or no you can still be liable. This is the reason pools have to be fenced. I read an article about someone who was killed riding some kind of motor something on a trail that illegally cut through someone's property, because of a wire someone had strung up, and the property owners were sued for it. I think it's called something like Attractive Nusciance law? 

The property owner is also liable if they are aware that the property is often used - like, for example, a trail cuts through the property. Rigging the trail for harm would be on the property owner. 

It's all very subjective and on a case-to-case basis, but it's definitely (unfortunately) not as easy as "They were tresspassing. Tough." It does sound like the property owner in OP's case will be held liable. Like you said, it's very hard to prove the property owner "knew" without written permission, but it can definitey get messy with tresspassing cases with all the he said she said, etc. 

When I have a place, I'm just going to fence my whole yard with a good solid fence. And hope that is enough. :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a note for everyone questioning the "fingerprints on barbed wire" statement...

The OP also stated that they dusted the broken glass found in the area, so I'd be willing to bet that is where they pulled any prints from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just a note for everyone questioning the "fingerprints on barbed wire" statement...
> 
> The OP also stated that they dusted the broken glass found in the area, so I'd be willing to bet that is where they pulled any prints from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree but the comment was "barbed wire and glass" which prompted me (lighthearted) confusion.

It's not really relevant or important I was just a little puzzled lol :?

As I said I'm sure they didn't bother explaining every tiny detail so enough said "they found finger prints"

"Attractive Nuisance Law" LOL. If cops came to me door complaining about that I might accidentally laugh at them. Odd name.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I agree but the comment was "barbed wire and glass" which prompted me (lighthearted) confusion.
> 
> It's not really relevant or important I was just a little puzzled lol :?
> 
> ...


I agree yours sounded like lighthearted puzzlement. Some other posters, however, appeared to be genuinely questioning the OP's statement. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I've worked with barbed wire......a lot, can't count how many gloves I have worn through. Used it for making art, plus fencing for cattle and because the ranch was along the coast, the salt in the air rust the barbed wire through, we replaced it frequently. If the wire was new and not rusty, they could likely get a partial print off of it, not enough surface area for a full print, but if you can put enough points together, they can figure it out. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't collect a little DNA off the wire, 'cause man can that stuff bite!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

subing


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> We're too far away from any metropolitan area for a lab to make sense...


Not sure about where you are, but meth is a huge problem in rural areas because you can setup a lab with almost no resources in a very small space. 

If they're cooking with anhydrous, farming areas will provide an abundant supply of raw materials easily stolen, as well as little corners of land that are rarely visited where you could park a rolling lab or dispose of your waste. 

Unless you're really isolated, there's a market. It's absolutely not necessary to be anywhere near a large city.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Exactly! I'm in a nowhere area. No tv, cell or radio signals. I think we have 250 registered voters. I had a meth lab just down the road. I'm kinda wondering if there's another one now judging from some of the local characters that are driving by.
It doesn't take much meth to have a small fortune in your pocket. Easily transportable on your person. Some make it in the trunk of their car and move from place to place.
There are plenty of users in our local area. You don't have to take it to a city. Most cooking meth aren't that ambitious anyhow. They are making for themselves and to pay the rent. Maybe speed up their job performance at the lumber mill but that backfires fast.
The people that were running the meth lab down the road were still living in complete poverty. Leaky old mobile home, garbage everywhere. Burning the furniture for heat. There were children living in the mess and it took forever to get the state to do anything. Watched that young mother age 15 years in one year. She looked great when she got out of prison but I got the impression she was slipping back. Sad really.

Hint...watch Craigslist for somebody giving away massive amounts of paint with a house that's never been painted. They often snag paint from the dump and dump the waste chemicals into the paint cans to make it less detectable. Most just dump it in the woods in country areas causing a hazmat problem.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

RegularJoe said:


> Not sure about where you are, but meth is a huge problem in rural areas because you can setup a lab with almost no resources in a very small space.
> 
> If they're cooking with anhydrous, farming areas will provide an abundant supply of raw materials easily stolen, as well as little corners of land that are rarely visited where you could park a rolling lab or dispose of your waste.
> 
> Unless you're really isolated, there's a market. It's absolutely not necessary to be anywhere near a large city.


True enough, but the weather is cold, the roads suck, agricultural farming is limited due to the soil here, and it's much easier to set up in a small town than out here where the locals will stick their nose in anybody's business that they don't like. Or maybe I'm just naive. Now I'm going to have to ask around more... :?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that little section of a field may be someones land and she is trespassing on the land. 
unless she has gone and checked the records and deeds she does not know that the section is public land. The property owners should post a sign to keep out , private property etc.
I had a cross country coach parking on a portion of my driveway, he stated public land, I got a sign posted it, saw him parking there, and told him, move or I will have the sheriffs come tow your vehicle , you are on my driveway and land. he left. I had to put the sign up , and this was a high school teacher and coach.I am in a rural area, and my fence is set back for the ag water access , no public access , not an alley way.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> ... it's much easier to set up in a small town than out here where _the locals will stick their nose in anybody's business_ that they don't like.


Well, they can setup a lab in the trunk of a car, and even cook while on the road. 

That said, an area where everyone knows everyone else and their business may not be good, since anything even remotely unusual would attract attention. The advantage in being in any remote area is that it's easy to get out of sight. Staying that way may be harder, depending on the neighbors.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Subbing also, this is interesting.

I know all about the meth labs, I've had two busted on my street, one in fact just last night.

The first one involved, Narcotics, SWAT, DEA, ICE, and Immigration. They surrounded the house, , tear gassed, and busted in, the whole deal. Arrested four people. My mom, grandmother and I, plus about four neighbors were all calling about the meth lab, you could smell them cooking as they were dumb enough to open a window to let the fumes out.
They even put a 55 gallon drum out by the road on garbage night....not the brightest cookers in the world.

Last night, Swat and narcotics show up and surround the house right across the street from me. It turned into a 4 hour standoff. They finally went in and got them, turned out to be 10 prostitutes, some of which were cooking the meth. (We knew it was meth, the whole neighborhood could smell acetone getting hot one night and then that oh so lovely odor of Sudafed being cooked. I know what they smell like due to have family in the Police, I've never been involved with meth, thank you very much.) Well they got them all out finally and went in and destroyed the inside of the house looking for the stash that they were able to flush.

The landlord (more like slumlord honestly) was in the house today cleaning it up to rent out again! So he thought anyways, the police showed up and chewed him out for over an hour about being stupid. The house has been condemned thankfully. That house has been the home to many unwanted neighbors over the years, prostitutes, drug dealers, illegal aliens that were hidden away all day, cookers (meth and crack), dog fighters you name it. Hopefully they'll tear it down and we won't have that problem anymore.

So I definitely feel for you OP, hopefully this gets settled quickly and with no harm done to people or animals.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting stories. So glad I haven't been involved in my quiet neighborhood!

Doesn't sound like one can blame them for opening the window to let the fumes out.. probably a good idea!, though I guess if they're doing it in the first place they aren't overly worried about their health/life.


----------

